# دلع حواء ورمانسية حواء ههههههه



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2012)

* احساس  حواء وبنات حواء المرهفة . هى دة رومانسية حواء​*
 1*-حاسة بغباء لدرجة انى عايزة  احسب 1+1 بالاله الحاسبة

 2- حاسة يدلع لدرجة انى  عايزة اشرب لبييسى بالمعلقة

3- حاسة بزهق لدرجة انى عايزة اعد  شعرى

4- حاسة بملل لدرجة انى عايزة اسرح شعر مريام فارس

5- حاسة بهبل لدرجة انى عايزة ادق جرس بيتنا 
وادخل البيت واقول مين ؟
 واطلع واقول : انا  وادخل واقول  هلا والله  بيكى

6- حاسة بزعل لدرجة  انى زعلانة اوى اوى  لانى ما حضرتش فرح امى وابوى *​

*تحياتى 
يوليوس ( عدو المراة:59::59​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يوليو 2012)

تصدق انا فرحت  لمل لم اجد عبارة عدو المراة ولكن للاسف وجدتها من تحت متى تكون صديق للمراة


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> تصدق انا فرحت  لمل لم اجد عبارة عدو المراة ولكن للاسف وجدتها من تحت متى تكون صديق للمراة


* نورت الموضوع اخى حبيب يسوع
 انا اسف انى لم اسبب ليك سعادة وفرح   انت يااخى الحبيب افرح الى قبل السطر الاخير 
لان  لازم توقيع عدو المراة يكون موجود علشان انا بحبهم  ولاحبى مش كفايا عليهم ازود الحب شويةههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يفرح قلبك اخي الغالي
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*  شكرا لمرروك يا قمر والمسيح ينور حياتك*


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

حلوة  هههههههه


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * احساس  حواء وبنات حواء المرهفة . هى دة رومانسية حواء​*
> 
> *
> 6- حاسة بزعل لدرجة  انى زعلانة اوى اوى  لانى ما حضرتش فرح امى وابوى *
> ...




هههههههه
حلوة اووووي 
بس احنا مش كده 
ده احنا النص الحلو متعرفوش تعيشوا من غيرنا 
عملتلك ايه المرأة عشان تعاديها
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 فبراير 2013)

MaRiNa G قال:


> هههههههه
> حلوة اووووي
> بس احنا مش كده
> ده احنا النص الحلو متعرفوش تعيشوا من غيرنا
> ...



 ههههههههههههههه  نورتى الموضوع يااختى الغالية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 فبراير 2013)

*احب اقولك كلمتين وبسسس

انت قلبك اسي اوي اوي
انت مش بتحس كدا وكدا *☺


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احب اقولك كلمتين وبسسس
> 
> انت قلبك اسي اوي اوي
> انت مش بتحس كدا وكدا *☺





* شكرا يااختى واثقة  على الكلام دة وربنا معاكى :ranting:​*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (7 فبراير 2013)

طيب خد دى عندك .
واحد بيقول لزوجته عاوزين على الغداء النهاردة رومانسية .
فعلى طول اتصلت الزوجة بمامتها وقالت لها جوزى بيقول عايز على الغداء رومانسية يعنى ايه رومانسية ياماما ؟
الام / مش عارفة  يابنتى بس احتياطى انقعى الارز 
اصلهم مايعرفوش حاجة عن الرومانسية اطلاقا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

اهدى يابنى شوية وخف علينا ياعم البحث الجنائى


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اهدى يابنى شوية وخف علينا ياعم البحث الجنائى



*بنات حواء دول البى البى ههههههههههههههههههه
  نورتى لارا  بنت الملك  عملتى نشاط  فى المنتدى وربنا يفررح قلبك ديما ​*


----------

